# Peptide company source check



## mynameiscarl (Feb 14, 2017)

*Hello guys, have you guys heard of www.peptidesciences.com? Saw their website, having pretty good deals. Just wondering has anyone bought and tried their peptides? Thanks*


----------



## GYMnTONIC (Feb 19, 2017)

I have never heard of it.

But I can offer you my discount code "WES15" in capital letters at checkout over at IMR for 15% off- www.ironmagresearch.com

High end Research chems, peptides and sarms.  All lab tested products.  All highly reviewed.

Buy 3 of any one item, and get 1 item free and you can use my discount code on top of that deal!!!


----------

